# Ladies..advice on hair care products for thick hair



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I flat iron my thick, frizzy naturally wavy hair. This keeps it controlled and looks better...what products do you recommend that I can use before drying/flat ironing, etc. in order to keep it nice and smooth.

I think I am going to go to Sally Beauty supply store and look around tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I use Moroccan oil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I would embrace the wave. Flat irons totally ruin your hair. Look up the Curly Girl method. It's for wavy hair too.

This site has some great tips for wavy hair
not martha — Curly Girl hair and what products I’m using now

My hair is curlier than yours, but frizz is a real problem for me and I tried lots of things over the years and finally found CG and it works like a charm. Things I do:

- only shampoo every 3-5 days. To style between times, wet hair down and use spray gel/mousse
- only use a natural shampoo - I use Dr. Bronners castille soap. No Poo would be even better but I haven't bought any yet - only had it in the salon. **You can also wash with conditioner
- use a high quality conditioner and DO NOT RINSE IT OUT. Only use enough so that you can work it through your hair and leave it in - this takes a bit of experimentation but is well worth it.
- do not use a towel - I use an old T shirt - it's much softer on the hair. And never towel dry your hair - only squeeze it.
- NEVER comb your hair with a fine tooth comb, or use a brush. And never when dry. The only time I comb my hair is when it's wet, and only with a wide tooth wooden comb or my fingers
- Do not ever allow someone to cut your hair when dry, or comb it out, or blow dry it, or do any of those other nasty things salons do. Never color your hair, or perm it, or straighten it or use a curling iron. Blow dryers are your enemy. I cut my own hair now - haven't spent a cent on it for almost two years. It air dries.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

highwood said:


> I flat iron my thick, frizzy naturally wavy hair. This keeps it controlled and looks better...what products do you recommend that I can use before drying/flat ironing, etc. in order to keep it nice and smooth.
> 
> I think I am going to go to Sally Beauty supply store and look around tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks


Chi spray. Spray on before you use you flat iron. Really helps protect the hair.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

I have super thick super curly hair as well. 

I use the Chi oil. Not only does it work AMAZINGLY well for frizz & flyaways, it smells amazing!! I love the smell of it. 

You don't need a lot, a little goes a long way. I run it through my hair, especially my hairline (where I get most frizz) and ends.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I use a shampoo containing Argon Oil, a good conditioner and then apply L'Oreal Elvive Extraordinary Oil before blow drying and then flat ironing. With these products I find that even if my hair gets damp it doesn't frizz.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

SOme great tips and prod. recommendations..thanks!


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

I only use non-sulfate shampoo and conditioner & only wash my hair every 3-5 days.

L'Oreal's creme cleansing conditioner in between when I want to re-style.

Wrap hair in soft towel for one hour before I comb with WIDE TOOTH comb.

I apply Garnier (?) serum before blow drying and use flat iron.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Use serum after you style it/blow it out.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Carol's Daughters products from HSN HSN Official Site | Online Shopping at HSN.com | Shopping Online at HSN.com are incredibly popular with women who have curly/wavy/frizzy hair

when I worked for HSN - sold out every single time she comes on


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

I have tried many products but finally found the magic in extra virgin olive oil treatment that I can do at home. I do it every week now and my 10 years of rebonding, perming and all kinds of treatment effects are slowly wearing off. Its hot where I live so I have to wash my hair everyday but I only do the treatment once a week. 

apply the oil from scalp to root and use a towel or shower cap to cover it for 30mins - 45 mins and wash it. If you use conditioner rinse it off with cold water so as to retain the protein in hair. Dry hair as per Hope1964's instructions in the above post. You will find your hair softer and bouncier if you want it curly. You can flatten it but not too frequently. 

I didn't believe that this will work until I tried it.


----------



## DobermanLove (Aug 19, 2013)

I also have naturally curly/wavy frizzy hair (I assume you have ethnic hair as well?)

Before you shampoo heat up some coconut oil until it's melted and distribute through hair, cover with plastic cap and allow to sit on hair, and then wash out. This will add moisture and shine to the hair.

I am loving Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Milk Shampoo I love it because it's color safe and sodium sulfate free (much less harsh on hair). Really helps my hair retain moisture.

I use the Nexxus Ultimate Hydration Conditioner (Costco!) I like it because my hair sucks up tons of conditioner, I'm still on the hunt for my holy grail conditioner but this one is a pretty good basic.

Another holy grail product for your hair type would be It's a 10 Miracle Leave In Conditioner. This stuff is the best! It does 10 separate things. Adds shine, detangles, controls frizz, seals and protects hair color, prevents split ends, stop hair breakage, silkens, enhances natural body of hair, and best of all is a heat protector!!

I have used a few different heat protectors through the years (I started flat ironing my hair at 15, and I'm now 25 and I have very long hair), this is by far the best. It does not dry out the hair like most heat protectors. 

I also will spray a bit of Aussie's leave in one in a while.

I also love, and recommend Paul Mitchells Awaphuia and Wild Ginger Styling Treatment Oil. My hair hates most other serums, because they end up drying it out in the long run or causing to much build-up and weigh my hair down. Not this stuff, truly amazing and a little goes a long way with this product, as well as the it's a 10.

Hope this helps


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Mane and Tail. My hair is thick, wavy, frizzy and blah blah. IT WORKS THE BEST!


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

OH, I read wrong. Argan Oil is awesome. Also, you could try Ion silk drops, those are really great too!


----------

